# He'll hath no fury...



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

*Hell hath no fury...*

That must have hurt....

Girlfriend trashes guy’s lenses in angry rage!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Scary stuff!


----------

